# Jorge Padron Dinner in Fairfax, VA!



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

HOSTED by Old Virginia Tobacco Company, a very nice B&M in the Washington DC Metro area.

Jorge Padron, President of Padron Cigars, will be the guest of honor for a cigar dinner at Texas de Brazil on September 26th starting at 7pm. Jorge will be on hand to talk about his exceptional cigar line and new products that will be arriving shortly. 

The restaurant is, of course, smoke-friendly and is a Brazilian-style all-you-can-eat steak house.

In addition to great food and company, this event will feature Jorge handing out never-before-released cigars to all attendees.

Seating is limited, so get your tickets early. Purchase online, by phone (800-999-6882), or stop by any of our seven retail locations.

Wednesday, September 26th 2007 from 7pm-10pm

 Texas de Brazil
 11750 Fair Oaks
 Fairfax, VA 22033-3365 (MAP)

$75 per person


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Great info! I wish I could attend!!!! Sounds like a great time!! :chk


----------

